# Hello from Kent



## mousers (Sep 12, 2009)

Hi everyone ,
I'm Danielle, I keep mice as pets have done so for a long time. Currently have 7 mice some saved,some bought. Really looking to get some siamese mice. I'm into building your own cages and have built two from scratch for my meeces.
Anyway so that's me


----------



## Rowangate (Jul 28, 2009)

Hi & welcome to the forum


----------



## Kallan (Aug 16, 2009)

Welcome


----------



## Cbprf (Aug 24, 2009)

Welcome 

My name is Danielle too


----------



## DomLangowski (Oct 2, 2008)

Hi, Welcome to our forum


----------



## julieszoo (May 27, 2009)

Hi and welcome


----------

